

New Zealand's spy reach stretches across globe - etiam
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11415172

======
dang
Url changed from [https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/10/new-zealand-
gc...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/10/new-zealand-gcsb-spying-
trade-partners-nsa/), which points to this.

